# Shock Jacket



## MA-Caver (Feb 26, 2009)

80,000 volts of "I told you don't touch me!" in a fashionable black jacket. 
[yt]cOE71e8e5pE[/yt]
Must be a heck of a shock but at $950 per jacket the sticker price is shocking enough. Still not a bad idea... I can see the applications to it, and probably cheaper versions but are still just as effective. 
But would this get past security checkpoints? 
What do you think? 

I'd like to see one demonstrated with an attacker.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Feb 26, 2009)

That. is. freaking. AWESOME!


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice idea, although a 9V battery can't supply very much bite.  Touch the person through gloves or clothing and the shock will be negligible.

Not trying to be a wet blanket...the physics just aren't there for a serious zap.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 26, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Nice idea, although a 9V battery can't supply very much bite.  Touch the person through gloves or clothing and the shock will be negligible.
> 
> Not trying to be a wet blanket...the physics just aren't there for a serious zap.


Yeah I was wondering about that using a 9 volt battery to create 80K volts? uhh... wait a minnit. But then again I don't understand currents, amps and voltage that well anyway...


----------



## elder999 (Feb 26, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Not trying to be a wet blanket...the physics just aren't there for a serious zap.


 

Actually, the physics _are_ there for a serious zap, just not many of them. Tasers operate off of a 12v batteries, and stun guns operate off of 9v batteries. With the same sort of circuit: battery to transformer to capacitor to transformer to discharge, it's entirely possible that 9v could result in 80,000v peak, and delivering an actual charge of about a tenth of that. Given the nature of the discharge area, though, and the battery's capacity, I doubt that it is capable of many discharges......

_edit_: I found a good page that explains the circuit, with a neat picture:


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 2009)

But they both work off 9v and 12v rechargable batteries which can pump a lot more current.  

Can you really get that much bite off a grocery store battery?  I thought they can't reliably do more than 500 mAhr without the performance gettting really dodgy (from the heat in the cells).


----------



## elder999 (Feb 26, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> But they both work off 9v and 12v rechargable batteries which can pump a lot more current.
> 
> Can you really get that much bite off a grocery store battery? I thought they can't reliably do more than 500 mAhr without the performance gettting really dodgy (from the heat in the cells).


 

Well,yes, but  probably not more than once. A good example of this is those hand-held stun guns that run off the more common 9v "energizer alkaline" batteries: a lot of people can take one of those, and just zap themselves: hold it right against their chest or their arm, and discharge away. it's not because, as they sometimes claim, that they _"can't be tazed"_, it's because of the deterioration of the battery and the dielectric of the capacitor (the capacitors sometimes will deteriorate sitting on the shelf uncharged)


----------



## Big Don (Feb 26, 2009)

could be a really fun way to give your friends a _CHARGE_...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, it looks cool to me, physics aside.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 26, 2009)

Ingenuity in hard times, might work. I would love to see a demo.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 26, 2009)

"Stun Guns" are just pain compliance tools. This jacket wouldn't hold off a determined attacker.


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 2009)

Could be a neat way to keep someone from getting too close to you on the subway


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 26, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Could be a neat way to keep someone from getting too close to you on the subway



Tru dat.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 26, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> "Stun Guns" are just pain compliance tools. This jacket wouldn't hold off a determined attacker.


Hold them off... no, GET them off, probably... maybe enough time for you to perform whatever SD/MA techniques that you've been trained to do... like running away or yelling FIRE! or your favorite close-range technique. If anything it gives you that one or two second edge which could make a helluva difference. 


But it's still too damned pricey for the everyday person.


----------



## grydth (Feb 26, 2009)

Big Don said:


> could be a really fun way to give your friends a _CHARGE_...



Yeah, but get careless and imagine the scene when you get home and the wife and girls run over to give you a hug! I'm not thinking HERSELF would see the humor.....


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 26, 2009)

Great way to deal with people shoving you on the subway.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 26, 2009)

grydth said:


> Yeah, but get careless and imagine the scene when you get home and the wife and girls run over to give you a hug! I'm not thinking HERSELF would see the humor.....


I'm sure she would...

If she were the one to be wearing the jacket.


----------



## searcher (Feb 26, 2009)

I am disappointed.   Here I was hoping it was a new way to control prisoners, the toned down version of the exploding collars from Running Man.

Guard pushes button and the inmate goes down.



Cool idea anyway.    I hereby vote Carol to be the first person to get hit with it.    To test the physics behind it.


----------



## Zero (Mar 4, 2009)

Just don't put the damned thing on inside-out!


----------



## Flea (Mar 4, 2009)

There's also the question of seasons.  Who's going to wear it on a hot summer night?  It would be interesting to see what kind of a summer version they'd come out with.  Maybe the "shock baseball cap," or the "shock sundress."


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 4, 2009)

Flea said:


> There's also the question of seasons.  Who's going to wear it on a hot summer night?  It would be interesting to see what kind of a summer version they'd come out with.  Maybe the "shock baseball cap," or the "shock sundress."


Shock sundress?.... hmm... I know of a couple gals who'd just LOVE that feel of rubber on their skin. 

No, not my cup of tea those gals but they were nice enough as friends... JUST friends.


----------



## Flea (Mar 4, 2009)

Of course, all of this begs the question of fashion.  Who's going to buy it without the matching shock-purse and shock-shoes?

:ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL! With two teenage girls in the house, I have that conversation more often than I care to think about...


----------

